# albon dosage for kid



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a month old buckling with cocci and the only med I could get was albon 5% from the vet. He said to dose the kid at the dog and cat dosage of 10cc per 20lbs first day and 5cc per 20lbs for 4 more days..He said the rumen is not developed enough to destroy the active ingredients like and adult goats will. I am wondering if this is enough albon? Any advice would be appreciated,
janice


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I am really concerned about this dosage...my vet is...not...a....goat..vet:roll:
Please help,
janice


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I wish I could help you :/ . Fiasco farm has a section on using albon, but it's for the 12.5%.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure on albon dose. Try doing a search on here.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

2 1/2 cc of Albon 5% is the same as 1 cc of Di-Methox or Sulmet 12.5%, they are all Sulfadimethoxine, just at different strengths.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

CritterCarnival said:


> 2 1/2 cc of Albon 5% is the same as 1 cc of Di-Methox or Sulmet 12.5%, they are all Sulfadimethoxine, just at different strengths.


Well this dosage does agree with the vet and the buckling's poo is back to normal after 2 days...so..knock on wood, I think it worked. The Di-Methox is a heck-of-a lot cheaper than Albon, but tastes awful, apparently. I gave the powder mixed up to a doe and she acted like I was killing her because of the taste. This buckling loves the Albon and sucks on the drencher....but the cost is so high for the albon that from now on I will just have a gallon of di-methox on hand and maybe mix it with snow cone syrup.

My vet said that I do not need to give thiamin injections with the di-methox or albon unless I was using it for a couple of weeks...I would like some more experienced advice as to if and when and how much thiamine to give with these meds to an adult and a kid.
Thank you all so much,
janice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no need to give thiamine with those drugs. Glad he is doing better.


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> There is no need to give thiamine with those drugs. Glad he is doing better.


I didn't think so, but then the vet and one of my best mentors said to give thiamin with sulpha drugs...I hate giving injections, but at least I knew that the excess thiamin would just be peed out if I gave too much. My vet said 1/4cc IM 200mg for an adult and two mentors said 5cc SQ! Huge difference. I gave 1 1/2cc IM third day and 3 1/2cc SQ 5th day to the adult and 1/4 that amount to kid and it probably did nothing except give me more experience giving injections and made my goats think I was plenty mean:greengrin:


----------

